# Communist symbol returns to Russian Army's flag



## Blackadder1916 (8 May 2007)

*Communist symbol returns to Russian Army's flag*
http://www.abc.net.au/news/newsitems/200705/s1915193.htm    Saturday, May 5, 2007. 12:06pm (AEST)

Russia's Parliament has voted to restore the communist-era hammer and sickle to the official flag of the Russian Army.

It is expect President Vladimir Putin will ratify the move in time for next week's commemorations marking the end of World War II in Europe.

If so, Russians will again have the Soviet version of the victory banner for next week's Victory in Europe parade in Moscow.

For many Russians, especially the elderly, its symbolism is immense. 

The red banner, together with the hammer, sickle and a white star, was the one raised on the Reichstag roof on May 1, 1945. 

Millions of people all over the world know that photograph, but in Russia its significance is much deeper, with the Soviet victory over fascism in World War II remaining something seen in almost religious terms.


----------



## Can-american (9 May 2007)

Well I am not surprised to see that this was coming, Putin himself is pro-communist and his actions through out Europe and the world is against western culture.  This is just one closer step to when we may have a flash back to pervious times.  Take care Can-Am


----------



## GAP (9 May 2007)

Putin is just about finished in his office...he cannot stand for re-election at the end of his term without changing the rules....wait and see...I don't see Putin fading into the background anytime soon


----------



## Flanker (20 May 2007)

blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> *Communist symbol returns to Russian Army's flag*
> 
> The red banner, together with the hammer, sickle and a white star, was the one raised on the Reichstag roof on May 1, 1945.



That is why the banner will not be changed. 
It has nothing to do with Putin or KGB as someone above tries to speculate.
Revising the country's history to please some politicians is a really bad taste.


----------



## Flanker (20 May 2007)

Can-american said:
			
		

> Putin himself is pro-communist and his actions through out Europe and the world is against western culture.



Could you precise what do you mean by "western culture"? 

As the president, Putin acts to protect the interests of the country.
So far, he is doing this much better than Yeltsin, which put the country on the knees.
And between western expectations and the country interests, what do you think Russians should chose?


----------



## Greymatters (21 May 2007)

I think he's more 'pro-Putin' than pro-communist...


----------

